# [linux abi] Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English 5th



## emeselv (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi there!
The app is running but doesn't work properly. I can only see the splash screen whereas entering any section is impossible (it doesn't response on clicks). I've tested it on Ubuntu and it's working well so it must be a FreeBSD issue especially that I didn't have that type of problem on 7.2-release.
I'm running 8.0-release and linux_base-f10

Has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

is it in ports?


----------



## emeselv (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not but didn't find more suitable place for this thread


----------

